

A UK housing bubble? - jseliger
http://soberlook.com/2014/04/a-uk-housing-bubble-or-something-else.html

======
EliRivers
I can't speak for populations elsewhere, but the British public are fucking
idiots when it comes to houses. There is no limit, NONE, to what the British
public would agree to pay for a house if someone was willing to front them the
money, and there is no limit to how bad the housing has to get before they
realise how stupid they are.

You could advertise a one room bedsit made of cardboard for a million quid and
if some bank was willing to lend the money, some Brit would do it.

------
acd
Central banks are creating house bubbles by artificially controlling the price
of new money the interest rate and then they save the banks which default on
bad loans so the debt is kept intact. This moves money from the middle classes
up the chain to the upper class who owns most of the debt.

------
cylinder
There are housing bubbles pretty much _everywhere_ right now. By my own
definition, any home that requires a 30-year mortgage and a two-income
household to afford is overpriced. The availability of this type of credit is
detrimental to society and should be prohibited on equitable grounds (this
needs to be combined with prohibitions on investment into housing by non-
occupiers and non-citizens), but it's too late to prohibit the practice
because the real estate ponzi would collapse and send us all back into
recessions.

